# Morewood IZIMU 2011



## Gambler147 (25. September 2010)

hey,
hab vor das izimu2011 zu kaufen!!
ich bin bisher ein scott gambler gefahren mit boxxer race und fox van r aufbau..

würde gerne ein paar meinungen hören von leuten die das izimu schon länger fahren!!! 

vielen dank schonmal imm vorraus...


----------



## freeriderth (6. Oktober 2010)

kommt ganz drauf an was du hören willst.wie es sich fährt?was für teile wir fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gambler147 (6. Oktober 2010)

wie es sich fährt würde mich interessieren!!!


----------



## roflboy (7. Oktober 2010)

ich kann dir nur über das 2009er was erzählen...
plus:
-es fährt sich wunderbar! 
-enge trails sind für mich mit dem rad kein problem, es ist verdammt   wendig und verspielt! 
-was ich sehr angenehm finde, ist dass du immer ne rückmeldung vom rad bekommst, also nicht alles wegbügelst und den kontackt zum boden spührst.(is halt ein männerfahrrad<hardnfast>
 im ruppigerem, besonders in steinfeldern, musst du sehr aktiv fahren. ich hab festgestellt, dass der hinterbau im allgemeinem besser arbeitet, wenn du den arsch nach hinten machst, also nciht mittig aufm rad stehst. 
-der rahmen an sich ist sehr pflegearm! 
kleines minus:
-sind die hig-speed passagen. wenn du richtig schnell bist wirds schon etwas unruig das rad. aber nicht gefährlich. 
-beim bremsen(hinterrad) wird die federperformance entwas beeinträchtig, nciht viel aber im vergleich finde ich perönlich dass andere rahmen das besser verkraften. (ich hab das problem einfach gelöst: weniger bremsen und der hinterbau ist schööön am start und du wirst schneller^^)

alles in allem ein super rad für einen echt fairen preis!
ich hoffe dir etwas geholfen zu haben!
mfg chriss


----------



## deorsum (7. Oktober 2010)

da kann ich mich anschließen

das izimu geht gut über sprünge und sowas
durch das eine lager brauchts nicht so viel pflege


----------



## Xeleux (29. November 2010)

hallo morewood-driver,
hab mal ne frage zum izimu...fährt jemand von euch mit den schicken bike (auch modelle aus 09 sind gemeint) touren so zwischen 25-40 km?!
mir ist schon klar, das man etwas mehr körner in den beinen haben muss, jedoch ist es überhaupt möglich?!?!
andere frage...kann man(n) am 2011er modell eine 2-fach kurbel & umwerfer montieren? hab im netz leider keine hinweise gefunden...
schon mal im voraus vielen dank für eure antworten.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2010)

Xeleux schrieb:


> hallo morewood-driver,
> hab mal ne frage zum izimu...fährt jemand von euch mit den schicken bike (auch modelle aus 09 sind gemeint) touren so zwischen 25-40 km?!
> mir ist schon klar, das man etwas mehr körner in den beinen haben muss, jedoch ist es überhaupt möglich?!?!
> andere frage...kann man(n) am 2011er modell eine 2-fach kurbel & umwerfer montieren? hab im netz leider keine hinweise gefunden...
> schon mal im voraus vielen dank für eure antworten.



Von der Geo ist das Izimu (das 09er) ein perfektes Vielfederwegtourenrad
Besonders mit Totem oder der leichten niedrigen Boxxer plus integriertem Steuersatz.
Das geht bergauf wesentlich besser wie mein Shova
Aber die 3 Punkte sind der Grund mein Shova nicht auch noch durch ein 2011 Izimu mit 180er Gabel zu erstzen

    * Tapered 1 1/8" to 1 1/2" (120mm long) head tube
    * 73mm ISCG 05 bottom bracket
    * Postmount 160mm rear brake tab

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann immernoch niergens eine Gewichtsangabe vom 2011 finden
....weils ja leichter sein soll!

Weiß da jemand genaueres??????


G.


----------



## Gambler147 (4. Dezember 2010)

ca. 15,5 ohne pedale


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2010)

Gambler147 schrieb:


> ca. 15,5 ohne pedale



Ja, das Gesamtgewicht ist schon hier und da angegeben
Aber ich such das Rahmengewicht.

G.


----------



## -hr- (4. Dezember 2010)

4660 g mit Fox DHX RC2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2010)

-hr- schrieb:


> 4660 g mit Fox DHX RC2



Danke Schätze mal die Angabe ist Größe M.
Zwar immernoch leicht, aber doch net recht leichter wie die alten

Falls es wer weiß, ab wann wird´s denn lieferbar sein??


G.


----------



## SN_Thorben (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Jörg, 

die Izimus werden wohl als Rahmen Anfang/ Mitte Januar und die Komplettbikes ca. Anfang Februar verfügbar sein. 

Besten Gruß 

Thorben


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2010)

SN_Thorben schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> die Izimus werden wohl als Rahmen Anfang/ Mitte Januar und die Komplettbikes ca. Anfang Februar verfügbar sein.
> 
> ...



Danke

G.


----------



## Blueway (14. Dezember 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, das Gesamtgewicht ist schon hier und da angegeben
> Aber ich such das Rahmengewicht.
> 
> G.



15,5? und das Teil hält ?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2010)

Blueway schrieb:


> 15,5? und das Teil hält ?



Die 15,5 werden wohl eher in Richtung 16,8 bei tauglicher Ausstattung liegen.
Wie man auf 15,5 kommt ist mir auch noch ein Rätsel....es seidenn der Rahmen wiegt mit Dämpfer nur 3,7kg

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (14. Dezember 2010)

SN_Thorben schrieb:


> die Izimus werden wohl als Rahmen Anfang/ Mitte Januar (...) verfügbar sein



hervorragend, kann ich mir das pünktlich zum Geburtstag schenken... fein fein fein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kittyhawk (14. Januar 2011)

in welcher größe fahrt ihr das bike (auch ältere modelle)? wie nutzt ihr es und welche körpergröße habt ihr?


----------



## roflboy (17. Januar 2011)

ich bin ca 185 com groß, fahr ein 09er izimu in L und benutze es ausschließlich zum bergabfahren!


----------



## SN_Thorben (18. Januar 2011)

187 cm - Izimu 2010 - Large


----------



## SN_Thorben (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe Morewoodfreunde. 

Hier ein kleines Video über das 2011 er Izimu Komplettbike. 

http://www.ceednow.com/morewood-izimu-2011-video/

Vielen Dank an die Jungs von Ceednow, die sich die Zeit genommen haben das Video zu machen und zurecht zu schneiden.


----------



## SN_Thorben (22. März 2011)

Ab sofort ist das Komplettrad übrigens lieferbar.


----------



## lordbad2 (30. Mai 2011)

Hi alle,
es ist zwar spät aba falls es noch wen interessiert ich habe das Izimu 2011
zum gewicht mit Ardent faltreifen (waren bei mir standart mit dabei) in größe L (bin 185cm groß) wiegt es genau 16,48 kg.
Das bike ist wirklich der HAMMER also ich kann es nur weiterempfehlen.
Zum Touren fahren kann man es auch nehmen lässt sich gut treten und man kann die Geometrie auchnoch verstellen wie mans halt so für sich braucht.
Ich benutze es eigentlich für alles sprich: in der Stadt rumfahren, Hometrails heitzen, Bikeparks... sogar für längere Touren. 
Also das perfekte allround bike.


----------



## ridingGiants (22. Juli 2011)

Welche Federhärte fahrt ich bei welchem Gewicht?


----------



## Wolfplayer (24. September 2011)

habe nun heute auch mein 2011er Izimu bekommen  schon jetzt
habe dann gleich die gelbe feder in die Boxxer getahn der sack ist nun bei meinen 67kg mit lockeren Klamotten bei ca.25% fahrfertig sollte es dann Richtung 30% gehen und passen 
am Dämpfer ist ja schon von hause aus die weicheste Fox Feder verbaut (300er) da muß ich erst warten bis zum ersten richtigen Ausritt ob das so paßt 

nun habe ich noch eine Frage zur Geometrieverstellung .
kann Jemand sagen was bei den einzelnen Buchstaben anliegt

A= SteuerkopfWinkel ? Radstand ? Tretlagerhöhe ?
B= SteuerkopfWinkel ? Radstand ? Tretlagerhöhe ?
C= SteuerkopfWinkel ? Radstand ? Tretlagerhöhe ?
D= SteuerkopfWinkel ? Radstand ? Tretlagerhöhe ?

Danke


----------



## SN_Thorben (26. September 2011)

Hallo Wolfplayer, 

unter folgendem Link rufst du unser Brand Book für 2011 ab. 
http://sports-nut.de/Download/Brandbook_BIKE/#

Auf der Seite 21 werden dort die verschiedenen Einstellungen für das XPI Kit erklärt. 

Lass mich wissen falls du noch weitere Fragen hast. 

Besten Gruß und eine schöne Woche

Thorben


----------



## Wolfplayer (26. September 2011)

super Danke genau was ich nicht gefunden hatte 

eine Frage ist nun gestern bei der ersten Fahrt aufgekommen.
der Dämpfer federt sehr stark komplett bis Anschlag wieder aus bei groben Schläge...meine Frage fährt man nun einen Eingelenker mit deutlich mehr Zugstufe als einen Viergelenker ??
habe noch die 300er Ferder drin bei meinen 72 kg Fahrergewicht all inclusive (Ausrüstung...ect)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (5. Oktober 2011)

den dämpfer so einstellen, dass es dich nicht von den pedalen zieht  und der dämpfer noch gut dem untergrund folgen kann
das hängt aber auch vom fahrstil und so weiter ab
ich hab das izimu eher mit ner langsamen zugstufe gefahren


----------



## Wolfplayer (5. Oktober 2011)

ja komme schon besser damit klar...
nun aber scheint bereits nach nichtmal 50km die untere Daempferbuchse ausgeschlagen zu sein. Schraube ist fest angezogen und Buchsen liegen auch am Rahmen gut an, dennoch hat der Daempfer Spiel


----------



## deorsum (5. Oktober 2011)

was ist für ein dämpfer eingebaut?


----------



## Wolfplayer (6. Oktober 2011)

der Originale Fox Van RC


----------



## detlefracing (6. Oktober 2011)

das ist wirklich komisch... Dämpfer raus, Befestigungsschrauben überprüfen, Buchsen überprüfen, Hauptlager am Rahmen ist fest? 

tut mir leid wenn ich das jetzt so sagen aber mit dem Dämpfer läuft der Hinterbau wirklich schlecht. Ich habe da ein bisschen rumprobiert ( viel kann man ja nicht einstellen) leider gegen über z.b. BOS eine Katastrophe der Fox


----------



## Wolfplayer (6. Oktober 2011)

ja der Daempfer ist nix dolles...war mir aber vorm kauf klar.
wollte Ihn gegen einen Revox 6 tauschen.
Hauptlager ist fest...Daempfer hatte ich noch nicht raus
bin leider noch im Umzugsstress...am WE seh ich mir das Problem aber genauer an


----------



## detlefracing (6. Oktober 2011)

revox ist ne gute idee


----------



## Wolfplayer (6. Oktober 2011)

hatte nun den Daempfer ausgebaut...Buchse ist stramm und nix ausgeschlagen.
beim zusammenbauen fiel mir aber auf, als ich die Verschraubung angezogen habe, das sie ploetzlich wie auf block geht...evtl ist das Gewinde im Bolzen zu kurz und der Daempfer ist nur sehr leicht fixiert und bei wenigen Schlaegen loest er sich bereits etwas und hat gleich Spel.
schaue es mir Morgen nochmal an.


----------



## Wolfplayer (21. Oktober 2011)

haette Jemand hier wohl einen Tip, welches Tune ich bei einem Rock Shox Vivid Air  fuer mein 2011er Izimu auswaehlen sollte  
moechte ein schoen softes Fahrwerk haben, da ich auch nicht all zu schwer bin
bei meinen bereits frueher benutzten Daempfern und auch Gabeln konnte ich stets die Druckstufe ganz offen fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moari (15. November 2011)

siehe auch:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/images/product_images/popup_images/23864_3.JPG


----------



## Freudenspender (22. März 2012)

Hi Leute

hab nen Izimu 2011 in L mit ner RS-Boxxer RC und den Fox RC Dämpfer.Ich wiege inkl.aller Klamotten gut 100Kg.Nun meine Frage:welche Feder ist ab Werk in der Boxxer drin bzw welche Feder ist im Dämpfer verbaut?
Auf dem Dämpfer ist nix an Bezeichnung welche Feder da verbaut ist!

Wenn IHR wisst was drin verbaut worden ist und es ist falsch,könntet Ihr BITTE mir gleich DIE RICHTIGEN FEDERN NENNEN?

Danke im voraus auf Frankfurt Main

LG Sven


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. März 2012)

Zur Gabel:

In der Gabel müsste die Standard Feder (medium rot) sein, um sicher zu gehen schraub einfach mal die Gabel auf und schau rein, welche Farbe die Feder hat.

*Federstärken nach Fahrergewicht:
*extra weich (silber): unter 63 kg
weich (gelb): 63 - 72 kg
medium (rot): 70- 82 kg
hart (blau): 82 - 91 kg
extra hart (schwarz): über 91 kg

Zum Dämpfer:

Schau doch bitte nochmal genau nach, auf der Feder müsste auf jeden Fall was stehen 300 x ... oder so ähnlich.

Für dein Gewicht würde ich dir auf jeden Fall ne Federhärte von 400-500lbs empfehlen. Natürlich ist maßgebens, welche Vorliebe du hast, also eher straff oder soft.


----------



## Freudenspender (22. März 2012)

uuups da haste glatt recht Oo Auf der Feder steht doch was:300x3.25.Heist also wenn ich es dann etwas softer mag ne 400x3.25 bzw 450x3.25? Wo schraube ich die Gabel auf,damit ich die Feder sehen kann?

ACH DANKE FÜR DIE SCHNELLE HILFE.Werde dann gleich mal zum Hibike fahren und Federn kaufen ;0)


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. März 2012)

Wenn du es softer magst, dann muss die Federhärte kleiner werden, also 275 lbs oder 250 lbs. Achte beim Federkauf der Dämpferfeder aber auch auf die Länge und den Durchmesser der Feder.

Die Boxxer kannst oben am Holm aufschrauben, auf der linken Seite mit ner Nuss aufdrehen und Feder nach Entfernen des Spacers oben rausziehen.

genaue Anleitung ab Seite 5: http://media.canyon.com/download/manuals/Manual_RockShox_Boxxer_DE.pdf


----------



## Freudenspender (22. März 2012)

Ahhh hab gedacht das die 300er vielleicht zu weich ist!Neee dann passt die,aber an der Boxxer werd ich was machen müssen.Hatte das Gefühl das sie sehr stark eintaucht wenn ich nen Hügel oder so anfahre.Sie sagt dann sehr schnell weg.Kann das daran liegen das die Feder nicht passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (22. März 2012)

Laut Tabelle bräuchtest du ja auch mindestens ne harte (vielleicht sogar extra harte) Feder. Die standard Feder ist bei 100kg deutlich zu weich. 

Natürlich hängt das Federverhalten der Gabel auch maßgeblich von der Einstellung ab.


----------



## Freudenspender (22. März 2012)

DANKE für deine HILFE.Werde dann mal die schwarze Feder kaufen!Sorry wenn ich DICH noch was FRAGE:Hab ja sehr viel weis an dem Bock  Nun will ich gerne ne andere Kurbel montieren(schwarz) Hast Du vielleicht einen Tipp für mich welche Kurbel vom Preis-Leistung passen würde?Was hat es auf sich mit der Länge der Kurbel Arme auf sich?Bin 1,85 klein


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. März 2012)

Kurbellänge würde ich auf jeden Fall 165mm - 170mm nehmen. Kurbeln kann ich dir allgemein Shimano Saint oder gut und günstig Shimano SLX (gibts nicht in 165mm Länge) empfehlen. 

Gut ist auch die ethirteen AM/DH Kurbel oder ne truvativ descendant.

Aufpassen musst du nur beim Maß deines Innenlagers, da es Kurbeln in unterschiedlichen Ausführungen gibt. Innenlagerachse: 68/73mm oder 83mm.

Bei deinem Rahmen sind es übrigens 73mm.


----------



## Freudenspender (22. März 2012)

Wow echt KLASSE von DIR ^^/ Also dann schau ich mal.....Wünsche Dir nen schönen Tag noch und DANKE noch mal für DEINE HILFE.

LG aus Frankfurt 

Sven


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. März 2012)

Kein Problem, gern geschehen. Viel Spaß beim Einkaufen.


----------



## ChristianLike (19. April 2012)

Tag, finde nirgends etwas wo beschrieben steht, wie man das XPI verstellt :-( Auf youtube gibt es zwar ein Video aber bei mir sitzt das soO fest da lässt sich nichts bewegen mit einem Imbus.

Kann mir wer sagen wie ich beim Verstellen vorgehen muss.

Lieben Dank


----------



## Wolfplayer (20. April 2012)

omfg  wie blind bist Du den 
gerade mal 2 Seiten hier und Deine Antwort steht im ersten Post auf dieser Seite 2 hier 
2 Imbus Lager loesen und verstellen 








[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL39PZJ3XNE"]2011 Morewood Izimu with XPI  Bunny Hop Bikes      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Wolfplayer (22. April 2012)

seit einigen Tagen knackt es scheinbar um mein XPI Schwingenlager
wollte es nun etwas schmieren und versuchte die Schwinge auszubauen...Pustekuchen
hatte die Klemmschraube geloest und entfernt....dachte dann ich koennte dann die Schwinge abnehemn, doch alles sitzt stramm beieinander...was muss ich nun machen um die Schwinge demontieren zu koennen 
finde nix an Reperaturanleitung ect. im Netz 


edit: bin fuendig geworden und kann den Ausbau mit diesem Bild nun nachvollziehen


----------



## ChristianLike (23. April 2012)

Das Video von Bunny Hop Bikes hab ich schon gesehen, bei mir bewegt sich jedoch NIX
Danke für den netten Beitrag...


----------



## Wolfplayer (23. April 2012)

so so und Du dachtets dann, gute Worte aus dem Forum werden Deine festsitzenden Bauteile auf wundersame Weise loesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianLike (30. April 2012)

ich hab nur nach kompetente antworten gesucht, vielleicht hatte ich ja ein denk fehler.

nun ja schrauben lassen sich immernoch nicht lösen, die sitzen bomben fest :-(

kann mir vielleicht nochmal wer erklären bitte:

5mm Imbus an der NichtFahrer Seite gegen den Uhrzeigen sinn bewegen

und danach 8mm an der Fahrerseite.


Ich werd verrückt :-heul:


----------



## LB Jörg (30. April 2012)

ChristianLike schrieb:


> ich hab nur nach kompetente antworten gesucht, vielleicht hatte ich ja ein denk fehler.
> 
> nun ja schrauben lassen sich immernoch nicht lösen, die sitzen bomben fest :-(
> 
> ...



Ohne zu wissen wie es wirklich funktioniert, würde man bei einer solchen Kombination, rein von der technischen Seite her gesehn, den 5fer nur zum Gegenhalten verwenden und am 8ter Aufschrauben....und Zuschrauben wieder genauso.

G.


----------



## Wolfplayer (1. Mai 2012)

nein...denn die Seite mit dem 8er Imbus ist wird zum verstellen benutzt
Du wuerdest bei der Vorgehensweise schon versuchen das Lager zu verstellen, obwohl es noch festgeschraubt ist...ist ja ein Exzenterlager !!!!
die 5er Imbusschraube zieht die beiden Lagerhaelften halt nur zusammen
wenn Du also versuchst mit dem 8er Imbus alles zu loesen, laeufst Du Gefahr den Imbus zu vernudeln, da dieser nur Alu ist.

also 8er zum gegenhalten und die 5er Imbusschraube loesen.
die sitzt auch gut fest, da sie 25 Nm Anzugsmoment bekommt.







PS: mein knacken beim Bergauffahren ist nun weg...war Schmutz am HR wo Nabe und Rahmen Kontakt haben


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> nein...denn die Seite mit dem 8er Imbus ist wird zum verstellen benutzt
> die 5er Imbusschraube zieht die beiden Lagerhaelften halt nur zusammen
> wenn Du also versuchst mit dem 8er Imbus alles zu loesen, laeufst Du Gefahr den Imbus zu vernudeln, da dieser nur Alu ist.
> 
> ...



Das ist ja mal blöde
Der 5fer Imbus ist viel zu schwach wenn das alles richtig fest sitzt
Aber gut zu wissen das man auf die Verstelloption verzichten sollte

G.


----------



## Wolfplayer (1. Mai 2012)

naja ist zwar ein 5fer Imbus aber die Schraube ist schon ein M8 die haelt schon einiges, da sie auch sehr lang ist und mit 25Nm einiges ab kann 

was mich an der Sache aber stoert ist, es ist nicht moeglich Sand, Staub, Wasser ect. was ja dort auch eindringen kann...dass man da nix reinigen kann, da die Lagerhaelften beidseitig eingepresst sind


----------



## ChristianLike (21. Mai 2012)

Könnt ihr mir einen Dämpfer empfehlen?
Fahre den Van RC, ich dachte an nen Rock Shox Vivid 5.1 / R2C oder Mz Roco  oder DHX 5`?
Freeride,Downhill


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. Mai 2012)

Warum willst du den Dämpfer denn tauschen? Zu wenig Einstellungsmöglichkeiten oder schlechte Performance?


----------



## Wolfplayer (23. Mai 2012)

weil der Van RC einfach mal viel zu weich fuers Izimu abgestimmt ist und man im Piggipack nichts aendern kann der schlug selbst bei mir mit 72kg bei kleinsten Spruengen durch, obwohl die 300ter Feder vom Sag her zu hart war.
dies wurde auch in der Mountain Bike letztes Jahr bemaengelt als Sie das Zama getestet hatten.
ich bin auf RC4 umgestiegen und voll zufrieden nun


----------



## Wolfplayer (23. Mai 2012)

jetzt habe ich mal ein Problem in eigener Sache.
vieleicht hat dies ja schon Jemand hier gemacht.

und zwar wollte ich an meinem Morewood Izimu hinten eine 203er Scheibe anbauen.
nun ist da ja ein PM 6" auf F180 Adapter verbaut und dieser ist letztlich nur ein Abstandshalter sprich damit der Bremssattel weiter raussteht.
nicht wie vorne, wo die Verschraubungen versetzt sind.
wuerde es jetzt reichen, wenn ich zum testen einfach zwei 11,5mm dicke  scheiben unterlege, damit der Bremssattel weiter rauskommt ??
zur Erklaerung 203 - 180 = 23mm davon die Haelfte da auf radius bezogen 11,5mm

hoffe Jemand versteht wie ich es meine...fuer Tips und Kauftips waere ich dankbar

hatte schon einiges unter Google gesucht, doch meist kommt immer IS > PM oder umgekehrt bei den Online Shops

vorne an der Gabel habe ich diesen Adapter





hinten nun diesen PM 6" auf F180


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DemoRider (29. Mai 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich mal ein Problem in eigener Sache.
> vieleicht hat dies ja schon Jemand hier gemacht.
> 
> und zwar wollte ich an meinem Morewood Izimu hinten eine 203er Scheibe anbauen.
> ...


ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## Wolfplayer (30. Mai 2012)

nö nicht mehr, weil bereits erledigt


----------



## coldbug (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

für mein 2011er Izimu bin ich aktuell auf der Suche nach einem neuen Dämpfer.

Infrage kommen der Vivid Air o. CCDB Air 
Alternativ zu den beiden Luftdämpfern wäre noch der Revox in der engeren Auswahl.


Wenn jemand seine Erfahrung mit einem der Dämpfer im Izimu posten würde wäre das klasse.


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Juni 2012)

Generell kann ich dir nur sagen, dass in der Freerider (oder so) ein direkter Verglich zwischen Rock Shox Vivid Air und CCDB Air drin war. In diesem besagten Test hat der Rock Shox gewonnen - größere Luftkammer, etc.

Vielleicht hat dir das ja ein wenig geholfen. 

cheers


----------



## r0ckZ0r (13. Januar 2013)

Ich hab eine Frage zur standardmässig verbauten Sattelstütze vom Izimu:

Und zwar bekomme ich dieses Teil einzeln?


----------



## Wolfplayer (13. Januar 2013)

ich wuerde mal behaupten...Nein 
aber falls Du interesse hast, ich habe hier meine Originale von meinem 2011er Izimu rumliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ0r (13. Januar 2013)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> ich wuerde mal behaupten...Nein
> aber falls Du interesse hast, ich habe hier meine Originale von meinem 2011er Izimu rumliegen



Soll kosten?


----------



## Wolfplayer (13. Januar 2013)

keine Ahnung...schlag was vor


----------



## r0ckZ0r (13. Januar 2013)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> keine Ahnung...schlag was vor



Meintest du eig. die ganze Stütze oder nur das angesprochene Teil?


----------



## Wolfplayer (13. Januar 2013)

natuerlich die kompl. Stuetze...sie waere ja ohne das Teil unbrauchbar


----------



## r0ckZ0r (13. Januar 2013)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> natuerlich die kompl. Stuetze...sie waere ja ohne das Teil unbrauchbar



Ich hab zur Not noch 'ne andere Stütze, fand die originale nur ganz vernünftig und hätte sie gern weitergefahren.

Die Stütze jetzt nochmal komplett zu kaufen wäre mir dann wohl eher zu teuer...


----------



## Wolfplayer (13. Januar 2013)

na dann


----------



## r0ckZ0r (13. Januar 2013)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> na dann



Kannst ja mal 'nen Richtpreis nennen, vllt. überleg ich es mir ja.


----------



## r0ckZ0r (20. Januar 2013)

Nochmal was ganz anderes:

Kann mir jemand die genaue Bezeichnung der verwendeten Speichen, sowie deren Länge beim verbauten LRS sagen? 
(Atomlab Pimplite / Spank Spike EVO)


----------



## Gap______Jumper (20. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal blöde
> Der 5fer Imbus ist viel zu schwach wenn das alles richtig fest sitzt
> Aber gut zu wissen das man auf die Verstelloption verzichten sollte
> 
> G.



Sollte sich die Schraube noch immer nicht lösen:

Mit dem Fön warm machen, vll. auch ein Heißluftfön benützen, aber aufpassen, dass es nicht zu warm/ heiß wird, da sonst die Dichtungen der Lager leiden!
Die Schraubensicherung sollte sich dann anlösen und die Schraube sich aus der Bindung lösen lassen!


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. Januar 2013)

r0ckZ0r schrieb:


> Nochmal was ganz anderes:
> 
> Kann mir jemand die genaue Bezeichnung der verwendeten Speichen, sowie deren Länge beim verbauten LRS sagen?
> (Atomlab Pimplite / Spank Spike EVO)


 
Besitzt du den LRS schon oder überlegst du dir einen zuzulegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SN_Christian (21. Januar 2013)

Hallo r0ckZ0r,

normalerweise verbauen wir bei diesen Laufrädern Sapim Leader Speichen mit 254 und 256mm Länge (je nach Seite).

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## AndiPedale (28. Januar 2013)

Servus Zusammen,

ich bin derzeit am Überlegen mir ein stabiles Zweitrad als Alternative für mein Torque ES aufzubauen und zieh dafür das Izimu in Erwägung. Ich möchte kein Downhiller aber ein Bike mit dem ich ohne Weiteres ordentlich im Park bügeln kann aber auch mal ab und an ne Tour fahren kann. Ich würd das Bike gern mit meiner alten Manitou Sherman Plus mit 170 mm fahren, da ich doch ganz gern noch den Berg einigermaßen gut hoch kommen möchte. Ich hab ab und an schon Izimus mit weniger als 200mm Federweg gesehen, ist doch aber eine Ausnahme - hier jetzt meine Frage, was ihr zu meinem Vorhaben sagt, ob jemand Erfahrungen damit hat oder ob's sonstige Anmerkungen gibt. 

Danke schon mal /// Andy


----------



## r0ckZ0r (28. Januar 2013)

Chilling Jedda schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin derzeit am Überlegen mir ein stabiles Zweitrad als Alternative für mein Torque ES aufzubauen und zieh dafür das Izimu in Erwägung. Ich möchte kein Downhiller aber ein Bike mit dem ich ohne Weiteres ordentlich im Park bügeln kann aber auch mal ab und an ne Tour fahren kann. Ich würd das Bike gern mit meiner alten Manitou Sherman Plus mit 170 mm fahren, da ich doch ganz gern noch den Berg einigermaßen gut hoch kommen möchte. Ich hab ab und an schon Izimus mit weniger als 200mm Federweg gesehen, ist doch aber eine Ausnahme - hier jetzt meine Frage, was ihr zu meinem Vorhaben sagt, ob jemand Erfahrungen damit hat oder ob's sonstige Anmerkungen gibt.
> 
> Danke schon mal /// Andy



Kann dir jetzt keinen Erfahrungsbericht liefern aber freigegeben ist der Rahmen für Gabeln mit 180-200 mm. 

Hatte auch überlegt meins mit einer Totem aufzubauen, bin dann aber doch wieder bei einer DC-Gabel gelandet.


----------



## Tobiwan (29. Januar 2013)

@ Chilling Jedda:
Die Idee ist an und für sich ganz gut und wird wahrscheinlich auch gut funktionieren. Du musst halt mit der Gabeleinbauhöhe aufpassen. Miss mal deine Gabel aus, wie lang die ist. Das Izimu ist für Gabeln mit 565mm ausgelegt. Das ist entweder eine Doppelbrückengabel mit 200mm oder eine Single-Crown mit 180mm (beide haben die gleiche Einbauhöhe). Da das Izimu bereits über einen steilen Lenkwinkel verfügt, wird es mit einer kürzeren Gabel wie du es vorhast noch steiler. Dafür gibt es natürlich Abhilfe: Entweder einen Winkelsteuersatz wie bsp. von WorksComponents einbauen oder einen Steuersatz mit hoch bauender unterer Lagerschale.
Just my 2 cents
Tobi


----------



## Tobiwan (31. Januar 2013)

Mal ne Frage an die Izimu-Fahrer für die Rahmen ab 2011, also die aktuelle Version.

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit Dämpfern ohne einstellbare Progression a´la Rock Shox Vivid oder Cane Creek Double Barrel? Gibts oft Durchschläge bei richtig eingestelltem Sag?
Und gibt es Erfahrungen mit Luftdämpfern a´la Vivid Air, gerade in Bezug auf Haltbarkeit aufgrund der sicherlich vorhandenen Querkräfte? 

Wäre nett, wenn sich jemand meldet.


----------



## Freudenspender (23. Februar 2013)

Hi Leute

bräuchte mal BITTE Eure HILFE 

Möchte für mein 11er Izimu nen Vivid Air zu legen.
Jetzt frage ich mich welchen Tune ich da brauche 

Wiege mit Ausrüstung etwa 100 Kg und die Rahmengröße ist L.

Für die Hilfe im voraus schon mal DANKE und ein schönes Woende an alle


----------



## IrisM (2. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob man die bis 2010 Verwendete SPI- Lagerung des Hinterbaus durch eine 2011 XPI-Variante ersetzen kann (Also einen 2010er IZIMU Hinterbau einstellbar machen kann)?
Oder macht das keinen Sinn, weil die Hinterbaugeometrie an das XPI angepasst wurde und man somit nicht wirklich sinvoll einstellen kann?


----------



## IrisM (2. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand zufällig ein Izimu-Manual, aus dem die Drehmomente eines Rahmens hervorgehen?
Die Links oben zu Sports-Nut funktionieren leider nicht. Im Netzt kann ich keines finden :-(


----------



## SN_Thorben (4. Juni 2013)

Hallo Iris, 

auf die schnelle hier die Drehmoment Angaben: 






Das XPI Kit passt leider nur bei Izimus und Zamas die ab 2011 gebaut wurden. 

Besten Gruß

Thorben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pointner (14. Juni 2013)

Tach,

mein Vivid r2c Dämpfer muss in den Service! ein Kumpel hat einen DHX als ersatz für mich.

Frage: was brauche ich da für Buchsen? und welches Maß haben die Schrauben?

habe das Rad gerade nicht da um es zu messen!

würde mich über eine Hilfe freuen!


----------



## Wolfplayer (14. Juni 2013)

sollte 1:1 passen glaub ich


----------



## grocho (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo 
Hab mal eine frage und zwar..
Wollte ich mein izimu aus 10 auf singel speed umrüsten, klappt das? Wegn kettenverlängerung beim einfedern ?
Wenn ja welcher kettenpanner wäre dann ideal ?

LG


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Juni 2013)

Warum willst du es auf SSP umbauen? Was erhoffst du dir davon?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juni 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Warum willst du es auf SSP umbauen? Was erhoffst du dir davon?



Absolute Wartungsfreiheit Mein Izimu fährt seit über 2 Jahren mit nur einem Gang und ich habs noch auf keiner Liftunterstützen Strecke breut gehabt

 @grocho: Ich fahr den Rohloffspanner....glaub hab sogar auf den RohloffDh gewechselt.

G.


----------



## grocho (24. Juni 2013)

Ich erhoffe mir davon einen großen gewichtsvorteil, und die schon genannte wartungsfreiheit 
Und wenn man es als bikepark schleuder benutzt, dann ist ein gang mehr als ausreichend, wen es nicht auf jede milli sekunde ankommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (31. Juli 2013)

hat hier Jemand einen spontahnen Tip fuer ein passendes Lenkkopflager ???
hatte meins heute zerlegt und musste die peinliche Ausfuehrung von Morewood erschrocken zur Kenntnis nehmen bei einem 3400,-Teuro Rad 
das Untere in uralt Fahrradentwicklungszeitalter Ausfuehrung also kein Industrielager...aber oben schon


----------



## Deleted 269284 (4. Juni 2014)

Nutzt Jemand das IZUMU wenn es um Strecken mit wenigen Höhenmetern geht?


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Juni 2014)

ZoliTeglas schrieb:


> Nutzt Jemand das IZUMU wenn es um Strecken mit wenigen Höhenmetern geht?



Zum Bergauf- oder Bergabfahren?


----------



## Deleted 269284 (5. Juni 2014)

Eher Uphill! Kann man bedingt durch den Sitzwinkel bzw. durch Anbringen einer anderen Sattelstütze ein paar Höhenmeter bewältigen!


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Juni 2014)

Kommt immer auf den generellen Aufbau des Rades an. DC oder SC Gabel, Coil oder Luftdämpfer, etc.


----------



## Deleted 269284 (5. Juni 2014)

OK, lass es mich anders formulieren. Du hast ja anscheinend ein IZIMU. Ist es mit deinem machbar?
Danke


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte ein Makulu und damit war es machbar, solange sich die Steigung in Grenzen hält.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2014)

Mit dem alten IZIMU wars problemlos auch Touren zu fahren. Eigentich hatte das mit Boxxer und integriertem Steuersatz die perfekte Tourengeo 

G.


----------



## Deleted 269284 (6. Juni 2014)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein Makulu und damit war es machbar, solange sich die Steigung in Grenzen hält.



hahaha... was heisst nun "in Grenzen"?



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mit dem alten IZIMU wars problemlos auch Touren zu fahren. Eigentich hatte das mit Boxxer und integriertem Steuersatz die perfekte Tourengeo
> 
> G.




Alt? 2012 oder noch älter? Das IZIMU hat ja nen Sitzwinkel von um die 70 Grad und das Bike, welches ich eben im Auge habe hat ne Rock Shox Boxxer RC mit 200mm Federweg. Sollte ja dann einigermassen passen um hier und da mal 500 Höhenmeter zu stemmen, oder?


----------



## FeliXtreme (6. Juni 2014)

Wenn du vorne ein 32er oder eher kleineres Kettenblatt hast mit einer 10 fach Kasette mit ner 400er Sattelsütze und wenn du das Achslager auf A, sprich die steile Stellung einstellst könnte es möglich sein. Mit einer kleinen Racekasette kann man es vergessen, außer du gleichst die mit nem kleinen Kettenblatt aus, dann hast du aber wohl ne irre hohe Trittfrequenz. Ich würde hier auch einen Lenker mit viel rise empfehlen 30mm+


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 269284 (8. Juni 2014)

32er Blatt und andere Kassette wären machbar. Hast Du ne Sattelstütze, die du empfehlen könntest? Evtl. ne Reverb oder würdest Du zu einer einfachen Teleskopstange tendieren?


----------



## FeliXtreme (8. Juni 2014)

Also ich hab diese http://www.bike-components.de/produ...telstuetze.html?xtcr=224&xtmcl=sattelst%FCtze in 30,9mm 400mm lang 350mm war mir zu kurz, wenn die Stange noch 10cm drin sein soll. Die kann ich dir mit versand mit minimalen Schleifspuren unter Kaufpreis anbieten.
Ich habe mir auch noch einen dunkel blauen Sixpack 34,9mm cockring (Sattelklemme) http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Sattelklemmen/Menace-Sattelklemme-34-9mm.html besorgt. Ich kann dir die Sattelklemme mit versand bissl unter kaufpreis anbieten, sie ist eigentlich neu einmal kurz montiert gewesen, keine Gebrauchsspuren, Originalverpackung vorhanden.

Das Geld für eine Teleskopstange würde ich nur in ein Endurobike investieren.


----------



## Deleted 269284 (10. Juni 2014)

FeliXtreme schrieb:


> Also ich hab diese http://www.bike-components.de/produ...telstuetze.html?xtcr=224&xtmcl=sattelst%FCtze in 30,9mm 400mm lang 350mm war mir zu kurz, wenn die Stange noch 10cm drin sein soll. Die kann ich dir mit versand mit minimalen Schleifspuren unter Kaufpreis anbieten.
> Ich habe mir auch noch einen dunkel blauen Sixpack 34,9mm cockring (Sattelklemme) http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Sattelklemmen/Menace-Sattelklemme-34-9mm.html besorgt. Ich kann dir die Sattelklemme mit versand bissl unter kaufpreis anbieten, sie ist eigentlich neu einmal kurz montiert gewesen, keine Gebrauchsspuren, Originalverpackung vorhanden.
> 
> Das Geld für eine Teleskopstange würde ich nur in ein Endurobike investieren.


Hey FeliXtreme!
Danke für den Hinweis. Da komme ich gerne drauf zurück. Du denkst, dass mit der Stütze und ihren 40cm beim IZIMU weiter komme? Falls ja, dann wäre das perfekt und ich würde dir die Dinger abnehmen. Also Stütze und Klemme.


----------



## FeliXtreme (11. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte auch das Vorhaben wie du das Izimu tourentauglicher zu machen . Klar denke ich, dass du mit der Stütze weiter kommst, ich glaub man kann sie auch ganz versenken, abschneiden kannst du sie ja immer noch.


----------



## Deleted 269284 (17. Juni 2014)

Hat das Ding Jemand im Einsatz mit ner 180er-Gabel oder kleiner sogar? Geht das überhaupt? Bin für sachdienliche Hinweise auch bereit ein Bier auszugeben!


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2014)

ZoliTeglas schrieb:


> Hat das Ding Jemand im Einsatz mit ner 180er-Gabel oder kleiner sogar? Geht das überhaupt? Bin für sachdienliche Hinweise auch bereit ein Bier auszugeben!



Ne 180er SC hat im Schnitt der Modelle so ziemlich die gleiche Einbauhöhe wie eine 200er DC

G.


----------



## Deleted 269284 (17. Juni 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne 180er SC hat im Schnitt der Modelle so ziemlich die gleiche Einbauhöhe wie eine 200er DC
> 
> G.




Fox 36 Talas RC2 FIT Factory Kashima ? 

Danke schon mal!


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2014)

Die hat fast die gleiche Einbauhöhe wie eine Boxxer und im Fahrbetrieb soger etwas mehr...bei gleichem Sag. Und fallst du vorher einen integrierten Steuersatz bei der DC hattes baut sie sogar etwas höher, fallst du die Tapered nimmst.

G.


----------



## Deleted 269284 (17. Juni 2014)

Danke. Die große Frage ist eben: Bringt ne absenkbare Gabel was? Ich dachte ja, dass es vielleicht etwas mehr "Allrounder"-Qualität mit sich bringen könnte. 
Dachte, dass ich hier vielleicht Jemanden finde, der sowas schon eingebaut hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2014)

Kann nur vom 2008 Modell sprechen. Hab mit Boxxer und semiintegrierten Steuersatz damit sogar mehrere Touren gefahren, bis 1000Hms.
Durch das lange Kettenstrebenmaß von 450mm ist das Ding, selbst ohne Absenkung, besser geklettert als mein Tourenfahrrad.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2014)

....während im Shova die Absenkung, hatte eine U-turn drinnen, Gold wert war.

G.


----------



## Deleted 269284 (17. Juni 2014)

Wie semiintegriertem Steuersatz? Das musste mir nun genauer erklären!
Boxxer drin mit 200mm Federweg und dann was am IZIMU umgebaut, dass du die Performance hattest? Ich habe eben nen Rahmen an der Hand und bin schon ganz wuschig!


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2014)

Das neue Izimu hat bestimmt auch einen 1.5 Steuerrohr. Da paßt dann bei einer DC mit 1 1/8 ein normaler versenkter leichter Steuersatz. Aber wenn du eine Tapered Gabel hast/willst, dann brauchst du einen EC, also mit außenliegender Lagerschale. Die baut dan in etwa 6-8mm höher.
Wobei wie gesagt, ich haben nur das 2008er Modell als Vergleich.

G.


----------



## Deleted 269284 (18. Juni 2014)

Es wäre ein Rahmen von 2013. Also ein neuer. Aber soweit ich weiß hat der auch einen 1.5 Steuerrohr. Geliefert wird der Rahmen mit ner Rock Shox Boxxer RCCL 200mm. Darf ich fragen welchen Steuersatz du vorschlägst? Oder welchen Du verbaut hast?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2014)

Mit DC hatte ich immer den Syntace Superspin verbaut. Leicht, billig, hält und superleichte Montage. Und bei außenliegender Schale mit 1.5 den Acros, weil nicht zu teuer, heimische Fertigung und immer lieferbar.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bier7 (11. Juli 2014)

Hab mal ein par Fragen zu den Maßen vom 2010 Rahmen. Kann mir jemand die Maße von Hinterbau, Sattelstütze, Steuerrohr und Tretlager nennen ? 
Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------

